# Critique my physique (Pics)



## [SIL] (Mar 21, 2014)

Tell me what it looks like I need to concentrate on developing.

p.s. don't pick on my chest proportions lol.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 21, 2014)

Get back in my basement you fuckin gimp, or no more man seed for you.......


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## [SIL] (Mar 21, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> Get back in my basement you fuckin gimp, or no more man seed for you.......



i cant..its flooded from your crying


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 21, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> i cant..its flooded from your crying



sad...just sad......


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 21, 2014)

Lolz


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 21, 2014)

How do I post another picture? I'm 60 year old who doesnt train but i have ones that aren't filtered all scratchy like this;
The came was from a 3.0 MP cam


----------



## 1bbigger (Mar 21, 2014)

That's cools brah....lol......


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 21, 2014)

yaaaaaaaa


----------



## independent (Mar 21, 2014)

Its about time reddog hit the gear.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Mar 21, 2014)

Anyone seen my motor oil and turkey baster?


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 21, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> Anyone seen my motor oil and turkey baster?


check your suitcase


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 21, 2014)

Looks legit


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Mar 21, 2014)

cock looks small 

add 20 cock push ups to your work out 3 times a week... and Pick up the following


----------



## Watson (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## ctr10 (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## [SIL] (Mar 22, 2014)

Unfiltered pictures; some are a few weeks old btw; my camera is not the greatest, but it's all I have.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Mar 22, 2014)

That's a picture of Scott Steiner.  Negged for Tom foolery


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 24, 2014)

And prince can thank you for me not re upping my elite membership you fucking piece of shit. Another huge failure by theCaptn'.....


----------



## crawfBigG (Mar 24, 2014)

Spot injecting really does work.....


----------



## Watson (Mar 24, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> And prince can thank you for me not re upping my elite membership you fucking piece of shit. Another huge failure by theCaptn'.....



you just went full azza on us red........never go full azza........


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 24, 2014)

Griffith said:


> you just went full azza on us red........never go full azza........



sometimes a mans gotta do what a mans gotta do....


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 24, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> And prince can thank you for me not re upping my elite membership you fucking piece of shit. Another huge failure by theCaptn'.....



The complaints department is overflowing this week. And Reddog smells of cabbage and mothballs


----------



## SheriV (Mar 24, 2014)

why were you smelling him?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 24, 2014)

SheriV said:


> why were you smelling him?



I can smell fear and loathing thru the interwebz Sheri


----------



## SheriV (Mar 24, 2014)

In Las vegas?

Sent from my SPH-L720T using Tapatalk


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 24, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> And prince can thank you for me not re upping my elite membership you fucking piece of shit. Another huge failure by theCaptn'.....


dont lie, you couldnt afford to re up your elite membership because your medicare wouldnt cover your soft dick pills


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 25, 2014)

SheriV said:


> why were you smelling him?



I sent him a scratch and sniff of my anus....


----------



## spinyvegeta (Mar 25, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> I sent him a scratch and sniff of my anus....



Playing favorites? Where is mine?


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 25, 2014)

...I don't even own photoshop, & I haven't used SEOs because I can't afford that;
& as you can extract info from my older posts, It's not easy trying to look proportionate
with an inguinal hernia; I have to wear a special brace (truss) when I go to the gym;

& besides that, if you google 'photoshop muscle pictures', you'll see how ridiciulous, & obvious it is when someone uses photoshop for that reason; 

Idk, I can't force anyone to believe anything, but this is my body; thanks for inadvertently telling me which body-parts to bring up..


----------



## SlappyTX (Mar 25, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> Tell me what it looks like I need to concentrate on developing.
> 
> p.s. don't pick on my chest proportions lol.



sweet gunz, but i think you need to work on your core a lil' bit. looking kinda pudgy in the mid section.





. . . i hope i die before i get fat and not-jacked


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 25, 2014)

SlappyTX said:


> sweet gunz, but i think you need to work on your core a lil' bit. looking kinda pudgy in the mid section.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thank you; I'm just trying to prove myself is all;
My friends say my chest, & lower back is small all the time; 
I have no pictures for legs, but quads are 25" lean, calves are 15-1/8" lean.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 25, 2014)

you mirin bitch....i own your head, just look at your avi and sig, dance for me now gimp....


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 25, 2014)

sad...just sad......


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 25, 2014)

yes you are.....


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh it's sunk to new lows of feebleness


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 25, 2014)

worst physique on iml and the biggest cry bitch..it cant get any lower than that


----------



## spinyvegeta (Mar 25, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> worst physique on iml and the biggest cry bitch..it cant get any lower than that



Ouch


----------



## imthat1guy (Mar 25, 2014)

Woah that went straight there


----------



## SlappyTX (Mar 25, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> . . . quads are 25" lean, calves are 15-1/8" lean.




are those numbers good? my quads are 25" and calves are 16". 

i still feel small.


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 25, 2014)

You guys are ridiculous; lol you really think I took the time to go buy photoshop (which is hundreds of dollars I'm pretty sure), & edit every single picture just so people on IMF think my body parts look big??

Idc lol, say I'm a troll all you want, it's just funny cause my arms are only 19", I'm 5ft 8", currently 207 Ibs, lean, & if you really want, you can go PM Disturbed Old Man & ask him if I really look like that;

I'm not even remotely impressive compared to alot of my friends; my body is hardly anything abnormal, & your hate is nothing but a compliment to me, because I'm over here laughing at the fact that you actually think my body looks so unrealistic that the only apparent explanation must absolutely, & indefinitely be that I tampered with my sh*t-quality LG Env-3 3.0 MP pictures;

I B&C, & yes, when I pin ED, I use my arms frequently in my rotation; 

My bicep peaks have always been pointy AF, & it's what I'm known for; & you say my delts are abnormally huge, but I saw some guy on here name 'SWFL', or something, who looks similar to my shape, but with way more size, & development on his delts than me, but you don't call BS on his pictures....;

Anybody from here knows I'm not a troll anyway, so it's kind of pointless to bash me repeatedly in a section that isn't AG, because you can't except the possibility that my body is in fact shaped this way; Not to mention somebody moved my thread from Anabolic, to AG without me knowing, just so you could flame me;

You ever tried to train with an inguinal hernia for over a year?? Mix that duration of time w/ handicap-style training, with the addition of heavy compounds, & yes, the result is going to be some apparent disproportion;

I don't see how you people can be so stubborn, does everyone who sees these pictures SERIOUSLY think it looks that ridiculous?? REALLY??! I DON'T EVEN KNOW HOW TO USE PHOTOSHOP lmao;

This is my favorite forum, & just because you want your word to prevail over mine, you neg me, & insult me, but Idc, my pictures aren't photo-shopped, & the only one I used a filter with, was the one I posted up above;

I'll even post more, but you'll probably bash me, & make accusations for those as well;

Last time I'll ever exploit myself for some opinions.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 26, 2014)

this coming from an invisable cunt who has no pics on the internet, but photo chops anyone else who posts a pic of themselves. nigger please, between you and the super cunt, you two have ruined a decent forum. he calls it a shithole and he certainly drove ag in that direction, and your just his puppet. the daily post count has dropped tenfold since you two morons starting running the shithole and 90% of the regular posters don't even bother showing up anymore.  even capt's  DRSE cronies who came here with him don't even bother anymore. you two are pathetic and should be perma banned just for fucking this place up the way that you did. but please bring on all you got you invisable cunt, hide behind that keyboard and be a big man, cause in the real world you would be losing that grass fed beef in your shorts......


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 26, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> this coming from an invisable cunt who has no pics on the internet, but photo chops anyone else who posts a pic of themselves. nigger please, between you and the super cunt, you two have ruined a decent forum. he calls it a shithole and he certainly drove ag in that direction, and your just his puppet. the daily post count has dropped tenfold since you two morons starting running the shithole and 90% of the regular posters don't even bother showing up anymore.  even capt's  DRSE cronies who came here with him don't even bother anymore. you two are pathetic and should be perma banned just for fucking this place up the way that you did. but please bring on all you got you invisable cunt, hide behind that keyboard and be a big man, cause in the real world you would be losing that grass fed beef in your shorts......


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 26, 2014)

I self quoted so the invisable cunt can't abuse his mod powers and edit my posts, cause thats what he does when someone says something he don't like or he will straight up try to ban a member, pathetic.........


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 26, 2014)

So you're mad, huh?


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 26, 2014)

lol brutal melt


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 26, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> *worst physique on iml *and the biggest cry bitch..it cant get any lower than that


and thats saying something!!! 
reddog = betty white, except betty white works out more


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 26, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> I self quoted so the invisable cunt can't abuse his mod powers and edit my posts, cause thats what he does when someone says something he don't like or he will straight up try to ban a member, pathetic.........


arent they the same mod powers you wanted? guys just busting your balls a little


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 26, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> lol brutal melt


 
oh right anyone who speaks up for themselves is melting,,lol, you couldn't make me melt little boy, as joey would say,  your just an anonymous punk on the web, keep up the good work cunt, my coworkers and I get a good laugh from your photo chopping skills. I'm not mad, i rather enjoy how much time I spend in Sil's head. I own the cunt. Now get working on some new photo chops for my viewing pleasure, puppet.....


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 26, 2014)

lmao @ non training 60 year old prune trolling bb forums with his ''co workers''


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 26, 2014)

only regs I can think of not posting....saney....sfw... saney melted over free gear(like normal)...sfw will pop up when there is some free gear


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 26, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> and thats saying something!!!
> reddog = betty white, except betty white works out more


isnt it arm day again for you, put on a new moo-moo and head to the gym fatboy....



heckler7 said:


> arent they the same mod powers you wanted? guys just busting your balls a little


I never wanted or asked to be a mod, learn the facts or GTFO....




[SIL] said:


> lmao @ non training 60 year old prune trolling bb forums with his ''co workers''


lmao @ you thinking your an internet bully, your pathetic cuz.....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 26, 2014)

is everyone not 150 pounds fat?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 26, 2014)

and here is the resident hillbilly being a good nigga for the house master......


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 26, 2014)

I didn't even read what you guys are talking about...as usual you just say shit...at random,....thinking its oimpressive... the kid you called fat is both bigger and leaner than you....by a lot.... the reg posters? no one has ever overloaded this place with traffic...me ben azza are the traffic makers...and two of them are gone....and I don't care anymore...lw cried and left....saney cried and left....get over yourself


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 26, 2014)

joe, don't you have more important shit to worry about in your life than defending a online bully?....


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 26, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> is everyone not 150 pounds fat?


haha right, to reddog they are. that old man looks like someone out of shinler's list


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 26, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> oh right anyone who speaks up for themselves is melting,,lol, you couldn't make me melt little boy, as joey would say,  your just an anonymous punk on the web, keep up the good work cunt, *my coworkers and I get a good laugh from your photo chopping skills*. I'm not mad, i rather enjoy how much time I spend in Sil's head. I own the cunt. Now get working on some new photo chops for my viewing pleasure, puppet.....



plus shouldnt you be retired by now ?


----------



## spinyvegeta (Mar 26, 2014)

Well......at least this thread keeps the forum interesting


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 26, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> isnt it arm day again for you, put on a new moo-moo and head to the gym fatboy....
> 
> 
> *I never wanted or asked to be a mod, learn the facts or GTFO....*
> ...


I knw you didnt ask to be part of the pole, but if it were true you didnt want to be a mod you wouldnt have made multiple mentions about how you won the vote but didnt get the job, have the peoples choice as your avi or quoted heavy in your signature. those are facts. just sayn


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Mar 26, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> You guys are ridiculous; lol you really think I took the time to go buy photoshop (which is hundreds of dollars I'm pretty sure), & edit every single picture just so people on IMF think my body parts look big??
> 
> Idc lol, say I'm a troll all you want, it's just funny cause my arms are only 19", I'm 5ft 8", currently 207 Ibs, lean, & if you really want, you can go PM Disturbed Old Man & ask him if I really look like that;
> 
> ...




What happened to tre Did he just not log back in?  and what about 24k did her ever get to -5% bf?


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 26, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> What happened to tre Did he just not log back in?  and what about 24k did her ever get to -5% bf?


24k is, well I wont say his name here, but if you look up GW501516 on you tube youll see tons of videos from him, he was here to sell his products for sarms1 pretty sure hes been around enogh not to get caught up in this forums
TRE was a troll


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 26, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> Well......at least this thread keeps the forum interesting


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 26, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


> What happened to tre Did he just not log back in?  and what about 24k did her ever get to -5% bf?




Tre is still posting and giving advice on where he gets his AAS so you can look like him, lol. true story.


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 26, 2014)

oldbitch and his ''co workers''..


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 26, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> oldbitch and his ''co workers''..


wonder what he does to that little asian boy


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 26, 2014)

'Me and my co-workers' lmao! Don't think I could have script that shit any funnier! LOL!


----------



## spinyvegeta (Mar 26, 2014)

Lol....BINGO!!#


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 26, 2014)

co-worker1: where's reddog?
co-worker2: he's on the computer..
co-worker1: is that old prune on that bodybuilding site again?
co-worker2: lol yes
co-worker1: get him some tissues then
co-worker2: lol
co-worker1: lol


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 26, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> 'Me and my co-workers' lmao! Don't think I could have script that shit any funnier! LOL!


 Thats cause you ain't funny jewboy so STFU....


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 26, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> Thats cause you ain't funny jewboy so STFU....



Someone needs to change their colostomy bag


----------



## spinyvegeta (Mar 26, 2014)

Crybaby bitches up and down this motherfucker


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 26, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> Thats cause you ain't funny jewboy so STFU....


...link us to your funny threads


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 27, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> ...link us to your funny threads



<crickets>


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 27, 2014)

he should ask his co-workers to link it..they spend a lot of time here too so they should know


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 27, 2014)

'Co-workers' = 'retirement village cronies'


----------



## cube789 (Mar 27, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> co-worker1: where's reddog?
> co-worker2: he's on the computer..
> co-worker1: is that old prune on that bodybuilding site again?
> co-worker2: lol yes
> ...


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 27, 2014)

My co-workers and I agree that sil is most likely a fat piece of shit that hides behind a key board acting like a tough guy.......


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 27, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> My co-workers and I agree that sil is most likely a fat piece of shit that hides behind a key board acting like a tough guy.......



Lol little dog you're gonna cry some moar when you see Sil's the biggest Ukrainian Jew you ever did saw!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 27, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> Lol little dog you're gonna cry some moar when you see Sil's the biggest Ukrainian Jew you ever did saw!



talk is cheap bro......


----------



## Watson (Mar 27, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> My co-workers and I agree that sil is most likely a fat piece of shit that hides behind a key board acting like a tough guy.......



this isn't going to end well for u numb nutts.....


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 27, 2014)

another one of the caps nut swingers, STFU lil azza......tell me dickhead, how is it not going to end well for me? what, fat sil does another photo chop of me, maybe negs me, wow my world be crushed.


----------



## Watson (Mar 27, 2014)

I would love to insult piss out of you, but bashing the elderly isn't as fun as it sounds.......go fracture a hip u old cunt!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 27, 2014)

beat it chump.....


----------



## dieseljimmy (Mar 27, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> beat it chump.....



You have the mental toughness,  finger dexterity and general spirit of a much younger man... you still lhjo?


----------



## spinyvegeta (Mar 27, 2014)

What's going on in here??


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## [SIL] (Mar 27, 2014)

not much just an elderly abuse


----------



## spinyvegeta (Mar 27, 2014)

Geriatric tenderness


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 27, 2014)

don't worry fatso, I already reported you to prince and heavy....


----------



## spinyvegeta (Mar 27, 2014)

My boss overlords


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 27, 2014)

dieseljimmy said:


> You have the mental toughness,  finger dexterity and general spirit of a much younger man... you still lhjo?



that would be correct, maybe not as often, but I still enjoy throwing ropes......


----------



## REDDOG309 (Mar 27, 2014)

OfficerFarva said:


> I'm pretty sure all they're going to do is neg you for bringing tears into AG..



Tears? me and my "co-workers" laugh harder at this than anybody, now log onto your gimmick account jeenyus and say what you really think of the OP.....


----------



## spinyvegeta (Mar 27, 2014)

After all this banter I forgot who the op actually is.

Could be my alzhiemers kicking in


----------



## futureMrO (Mar 27, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> Tears? me and my "co-workers" laugh harder at this than anybody, now log onto your gimmick account jeenyus and say what you really think of the OP.....


 if you and all these imaginary "co-workers" are laughing then why would you go cry to prince ?


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 27, 2014)

futureMrO said:


> if you and all these imaginary "co-workers" are laughing then why would you go cry to prince ?


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 27, 2014)

I don't get it...this guy only cries and whines here....he pretty much doesn't post at all besides tears...does not lift...why man...just why


----------



## Watson (Mar 27, 2014)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I don't get it...this guy only cries and whines here....he pretty much doesn't post at all besides tears...does not lift...why man...just why



so in real life he can continue living in denial.......same reason i joined the 14inch cock boards......


----------



## sneedham (Mar 27, 2014)

This might actually become a sticky.....lmao


----------



## spinyvegeta (Mar 27, 2014)

I want to get involved but I don't want to ruin the chemistry going on


----------



## sneedham (Mar 27, 2014)

spinyvegeta said:


> I want to get involved but I don't want to ruin the chemistry going on


NO you do NOT!!!!! They have the powers of GOD..


----------



## [SIL] (Mar 28, 2014)

internet is serious business..


----------



## seymorebunz (Mar 28, 2014)

Chiseled...


----------



## spinyvegeta (Mar 28, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> internet is serious business..



Trolleys gonna troll. Geezers gonna roll


----------



## betterlife (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm quite impressed, if I do say so myself


----------



## spinyvegeta (Mar 28, 2014)

betterlife said:


> I'm quite impressed, if I do say so myself



Don't be(PED's)


----------



## [SIL] (Apr 24, 2014)

lol old prune still working as a mechanic at 60..life is though


----------



## SheriV (Apr 24, 2014)

[SIL] said:


> internet is serious business..



Titcr


----------



## Watson (Apr 24, 2014)

REDDOG309 said:


> Tears? me and my "co-workers" laugh harder at this than anybody, now log onto your gimmick account jeenyus and say what you really think of the OP.....



found a pic of reds "co-workers"




ironically they take care of red....


----------

